# Obsolete lighting technologies



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope. All led for a couple of years now.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope. Did just convert 26, 70 watt Metal Halide to 14 watt LEDs.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nope, but did find an old stash of mogul base incandescent bulbs today..


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MTW said:


> Has anyone installed any new HID, CFL or linear fluorescent fixtures lately?


Yes, I do ag work in an area with the some of the lowest electrical rates in the nation.

We just installed 14 4 lamp T8 strips in a shop last week. It's hard to beat a replacement ballast at $20 and bulbs at $2.50 apiece.

I will still install 1000w MH floods for feedlots and similar areas that need some REAL light, and not the bull$hit LED equivalent floods that can't touch a 1000w MH yet from what I've seen.

By the way, from the little I've seen, the LED's seem to last a while. But, the drivers may be a different story. We just replaced a driver from a supposedly made in usa LED company a couple weeks ago that was only a year and a half old.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I installed some replacement Lowe's specials. It was a step up from the Lights of America stuff the customer had. CFL.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MTW said:


> Has anyone installed any new HID, CFL or linear fluorescent fixtures lately?


Ya once a while due some customer just cant afford the new LED luminaires and some situation I stay with conventail HID for specfic location.

But for CFL it still common around here.

Linear flourscent still used in few spots but that slowly dropping out.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm replacing LED's with newer LED's.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> I'm replacing LED's with newer LED's.


Ya that I do that also but if it is better than old LED craps is.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone installing POE lighting yet? Fixtures powered from a Cat 5, low voltage cable?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Or low voltage ceiling grid stuff?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Anyone installing POE lighting yet? Fixtures powered from a Cat 5, low voltage cable?


Not yet but been looking into that but the issue is where to draw a line between the line voltage and POE system.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

And who is to install these systems?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> And who is to install these systems?


Not electricians. They advertise as cheaper to install. 

https://www.cisco.com/c/dam/m/en_ca...o/pdf/philips-connected-lighting-solution.pdf


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think everyone's been watching these, the low voltage ceiling grid systems, like solar and there are certainly concerns. I don't really care to be installing ceiling grid, though I don't think anyone in the construction arena wants to lose their scope of work to the grid guys. I suppose the larger contractors won't be hurt by the poe stuff, because they likely already have the low voltage cabling.

I go to the shows, it gets tossed around at the contractor group meetings, I try to keep an eye on it.


----------



## NLC (Jan 13, 2018)

*LED costs dropping too much to use traditional lighting*

With LED lamps' cost falling as they have, I don't recommend anything else. 

Regarding Cow's mention of $20 ballasts and $2.50 fluor. T8s, you can install Type B LED T8s with no ballast, and lamps costing as little as $4-$7, using half of the electricity, or less. And a 5 year warranty... The fluorescents cost more even up front...


----------

